# My furry brood...



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Cute... :smt023


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Top one is probably not the mail man's friend, LOL.:smt082


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Some nice pups you've got there. :smt023


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Cute pups!:smt023


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Good looking dogs!


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words. They are a handful. All rescues. I couldn't ask for better dogs though.


----------

